# New research finds acupuncture does not improve success of IVF



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

This article in today's guardian highlights two recent research studies that find there is no statistical improvement for those having IVF with acupuncture (if anything the results seem to be worse). Slightly depressing news for those of us spending a forune on weekly acupuncture appointments in the lead up to TX. It does not indicate, however, whether those within the experimental group (who had real acupuncture) had more than a one-off treatment on the day of transfer. It seems to me that the acupuncture is a holistic therapy that treats the body over a period of time and gets it ready for TX rather than a one day thing - I'll try to seek out more detail about the reesrach findings. Would be interested to hear your views.

On a more positive note, another piece of research highlihgted in the article found no link between IVF treatment and breast cancer.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2008/nov/13/health-breast-cancer-ivf


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Interesting. I'd be interested to see if it was the German protocol that was used in the research, as I'm fairly sure sham acupuncture was used in German study too, which of course did show an improvement in conception in the acupuncture group. This study may just show that _some_ acupuncture treatments will not improve chances of conception.

When I was ttc, I saw an acupuncturist who was not knowledgeable about fertility tx first, and was not that impressed with the results, I later saw a specialist in fertility tx related acupuncture who practised the german protocol around my treatment cycles as well as acpuncture to treat my specific problems in between, and whilst I know my anecdotal evidence is not proof in itself, I do believe the acupuncture had a great effect on me and my ability to conceive through IVF (and possibly subsquently naturally even though I was no longer having acupuncture - I believe certain aspects of my monthly cycle and womb were 'fixed' )

Claire x


----------



## caitlin allen (Nov 13, 2008)

there's been some conflicting studies about acupuncture and IVF in the past year but most support acupuncture and suggest it helps improve success rates. Below is the biggest study done recently which will be used by the British Fertility Society to help them decide on their recommendations. As you can see, this study is much larger and more comprehensive than the one you have mentioned in the Guardian today. By the way, I am an acupuncturist so I am biased and I do really believe acupuncture helps prepare you for IVF, improve blood flow to the uterus and help build better linings and improve quality of embryos and fertilisation rates.


Gilbert G.

Acupuncture improves in-vitro pregnancy rates.

Journal of the National Medical Association. 100(7)(pp 871), 2008.

To perform this meta-analysis, the researchers searched four databases, including the Cochrane Library and the Chinese Biomedical Database, to find randomized controlled trials that compared acupuncture with sham acupuncture or no adjuvant treatment. They also scanned conference proceedings and reference lists of identified research articles (three studies included in this review were published only in abstract form, although additional information was obtained from the researchers). The authors identified seven studies evaluating the role of acupuncture on achieving pregnancy following in-vitro fertilization in 1,366 women (740 who received acupuncture). Five of these studies also reported the rates of ongoing pregnancy beyond 12 weeks, and four studies reported live births. Two authors independently selected articles and extracted the data. Their analysis was by intention to treat; that is, the authors included results from women who began the in-vitro fertilization process but did not have embryo transfer. The quality of the individual studies was high. There was no evidence of publication bias. All included studies evaluated acupuncture treatment that was administered within a day of embryo transfer and within three days following transfer, although all but one study performed acupuncture immediately before and immediately after transfer. All but one of the studies used the same acupuncture points. The rate of pregnancy in the control groups varied by country; countries vary in the number of embryos that can be transferred and whether high-quality embryos can be selected. Achievement of pregnancy, ongoing pregnancy beyond 12 weeks and live births were all increased in the acupuncture group. The rate of clinical pregnancy was 32% in the acupuncture group and 27% in the control group (odds ratio=1.91; 95% CI: 1.39-2.64). Using pooled data, one additional clinical pregnancy occurred for every 10 women (95% CI: 7-17) who received acupuncture rather than sham acupuncture or other control treatment.


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

I personally think any form of stress relief has got to be beneficial in the run up to and during tx.  Wasn't there a study done about laughter (they got clowns in or something unbelievably ridiculous)?  Whatever rocks your boat, for me it was hypnotherapy...


----------

